
Does advertising even work any more? - JSeymourATL
http://digiday.com/brands/advertising-even-work-anymore/
======
Alexsandros
I have a debatable opinion about this article. I agree that nowadays
advertisement loses power. Nevertheless, it attracts our attention by
memorable slogan or melody, pictorial banners. Advertisement agencies should
not be underestimated. But increasingly greater attention payed to forums and
blogs, where users feel unlimited freedom to communicate with each other and
give/ask an advice.

